# 7 mo old intact male really got protective bark on with a stranger



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Blaze is 7 mos old and has never assertively/aggressively barked at a human before. The other day an electrician we have used frequently before(Blaze) came and Blaze would not stop barking. Hair was up and could not settle. This guy is the nicest guy has dogs and our other dogs have never had any probs with him. How do you get a dog to be comfortable with someone you trust but they don't? I took him out the second day he was here and just had Blaze sit between my legs while we chatted and tried to keep him reassured all was ok. He didn't buy it but was a bit better by the time we went inside. So out of character for Blaze. Since then Blaze has been a bit more 'barky and unsettled with strangers'. Normal or an unsettling trait Popping up out of blue? Blazes demeanor has thus far been nothing short of gentle and calm. Tips on how to handle future encounters. Thanks. 
Have a great Memorial Day weekend! I'm blessed with great memories of loved ones passed.


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

Ranger (6m old) is doing that too. I'm guessing it's hormones because his bark has gone from puppy to eat you alive. I don't want to quell it too much because I still want him to intimidate should a situation arise. I'm alpha, no doubt, but still want him to protect me if needed.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it's an adolescent thing. Dex found his protective side around 7 months too.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson has done this a handful of times, and it started at around 6mo. 

It's always been with people who give off a shady vibe, and so I trust what he's telling me. He knows who he wants near us, and I respect that. Smart dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Socialization has to be on going with our dogs, and they do go through stages. It just maybe time to start taking him to more places around people. Not forcing strangers on him, but walks where you know you will encounter people unknown to him. They don't have to pet and handle him if he is uncomfortable. Just be apart of his world.

My male Cash does not care for men unknown to him that stand in our entryway. I can just tell he has a slightly different stance, and is not as trusting of them. He has learned that friends come in sit down, and they are welcome in the house. If you stand in the entryway, or at the door your not my masters trusted friend. Any new friends are ask to come sit down, and then he relaxes.
Lucy is one that stays back and watches for a little while.
Then she slips up behind you for a rear end sniff. Once she has done the sniff test your good to go. My June thinks everyone has came over just to see her. She wiggles and wags her whole body, and if you bend over she will sneak a quick kiss on the cheek. Even though all the dogs were raised in the same household, they each have their own personalities.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We walk Blaze daily and go to parks and he has not had issues with anyone yet. Just started barking at people close to our property now after the electrician episode. But not an assertive bark, just an announcement bark 'this is my house.' Then quickly settles. Hope doesn't get worse. I don't mind an alert bark just hope he doesn't start having issues with people. He's such a sweet boy. Hopefully will settle in. We live on a lake and it's getting busy with warm weather docks going in people moving in for summer so lots of new sounds and people. Finally some nice weather in the northern part of Iowa!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Laz is nearly 7 months and has started to get more barky and teenager-like in the last few weeks. I'm hoping he'll calm in the next 4-5 months, but I'd like him to retain that bark when I plan on running with him (at 6am in the dark) next year!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ca - #1 @ 7mo your home has become his den - a stranger entering his pack is always suspect - much easier to introduce a stranger out side of his territory - as he matures will look to you as leader of the pack ie body language - tone etc 2 except someone - I go with Id on this one - PIKE or I get bad vibes - game on !!!!!! & yes they do mature - to serve & protect is what they were bred for I would never try 2 change this - just channel in the right direction


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Stories of Vizslas as guard dogs. They were the royal guard dogs of the Hungarian royalty.

But in the hunting fields they are the quietest dogs you will ever experience.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - So TRUE - in the field -after the command HUNT em UP - PIKE & the 3 before him - silent like a hooker in church - LOL - but TRUE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Heloooo ! They are Dogs ... any dog would bark & have trust issues, If you don't want him to bark you shoul have gotten a Cat !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

jallen2014 said:


> Heloooo ! They are Dogs ... any dog would bark & have trust issues, If you don't want him to bark you shoul have gotten a Cat !


That's not a nice response.


----------

